# DO NOT FEED LIVE MEALWORMS?



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it better to feed your hedgie canned mealworms or freezedried mealworms than live ones? Someone told me that mealworms can bite the hedgies throat when he tries to swallow it and cause him pain. I WILL NEVER GIVE SERGIO ONE AGAIN!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Whomever told you that was mistaken. There is a reported incident of a SUPERworm that supposedly did that, but not a MEALworm. It is perfectly healthy to feed live mealworms to your hedgehog. In addition, SUPERworms can also be feed to your hedgehog when fed properly....which is to pinch or cut off their head....or feed butt first (so the worm is dead by the time it swollows the head). I feed my hedgies a variety of live worms and bugs. 

Pixie


----------



## DumplingHedgie (Feb 19, 2009)

Whoa I haven't heard that before. I've always thought it was compltely fine because when they bite the mealworm, it's usually killed so they can swallow it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

DumplingHedgie said:


> Whoa I haven't heard that before. I've always thought it was compltely fine because when they bite the mealworm, it's usually killed so they can swallow it.


MEALworms are not the same as SUPERworms. Pixie already explained it quite clearly.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yea cuz if u see ahedgie eat 1, it tears it up pretty good, no more buggie, cuz the hedgie chews it viciously!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's superworms that should not be fed live, not mealworms. Actually live mealworms are safer than freeze dried as freeze dried can cause impaction. http://www.hoodpetz.com/freezedried.html


----------



## Mattplusness (Mar 4, 2009)

i love feeding him mealworms live, i now understand why they are carnivores


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

personally i prefer the "can o' superworms". its just easier and they last longer. plus i can put them in the cage before i go to bed and not have to worry about them crawling all over the place (like the stinkin' wax worms!)


----------



## SunshineAcreWormFarm (Apr 20, 2016)

I agree with the previous posters. Live mealworms are a perfect snack for your little hedgies. If you don't grow your own make sure that you find a place that grows them responsibly. We just recently started our company and are committed to growing mealworms that we'd feel comfortable feeding our own pets.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Please look at threads before posting. This is very old, from 7 years ago.


----------

